# Are Intense Micro Knobbies really THAT good?



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

i'm currently on some heavyweight 2.4/2.2 Maxxis Holy Rollers, and have long considered switching to the Intense MK2 Micro Knobby 2.25. i can feel the weight in my Holy Rollers, but i don't think it really hurts me. so is it worth the $100 to switch to Micro Knobbies?

i've never weighed my own tires, but the 2.4 is listed at 890g and the 2.2 at 800g. the MK2s are listed at 580g so that's a total savings of a whopping 530g. that's well over 1lb of weight.

i ride mostly street, but sometimes dirt.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I paid like $30/tire for my last several MicroKnobbies (24x2.1 I think). $100/pair is too much IMO, but yes, they are really sick tires as long as you're not expecting ridiculous life out of them. They are stupid fast (mine were rated up to 100PSI, too) and have a lot of grip as well as being not very heavy. My last rear tire only lasted about 2 months, though.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Go for the Kenda Kiniption tires :thumbsup: check out the other thread "street tires" for more info


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ya, that thread is what got me thinkin' again. I'm happy with the performance of my Holy Rollers, but I think I want something lighter. The Kiniptions look great, but they're just as heavy as the Maxxis.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Tire weight stats normally aren't true, kiniptions are lighter, gotta get the folding bead though


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

The intense tires are really that good. They roll soooooo well and have ridiculous grip on pavement. I have had mine for three months and ride nearly every day and they still are not even halfway through the tread.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

briantortilla said:


> I have had mine for three months and ride nearly every day and they still are not even halfway through the tread.


You must ride on the bike trail then :lol:


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

thanks for all the replies. i went to a few LBS and only one had the Kenda Kiniptions. they looked good but they were wire bead and HEAVY. i got more opinions from guys at the LBS and they all told me i wouldn't regret the Micro Knobbys. so... i just bought a pair off eBay.


----------



## briantortilla (Jun 18, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> You must ride on the bike trail then :lol:


I ride on the street. My bike rarely almost never sees dirt. I am surprised that they have lasted this long.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

wow. these micro knobbies are freaking FAST. they roll forever, accelerate very quickly, have awesome grip, and i love that they're perfectly round like the Holy Rollers. you can lean it over with no weird transition like with most other "squared" MTB tires.

i love 'em.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

alexrex20 said:


> wow. these micro knobbies are freaking FAST. they roll forever, accelerate very quickly, have awesome grip, and i love that they're perfectly round like the Holy Rollers. you can lean it over with no weird transition like with most other "squared" MTB tires.
> 
> i love 'em.


are these good trail tires also? my mtb will be mostly trail. very little concrete or blacktop. but I'd also like a fast rolling, lightweight tire.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

No, they are far from great trail tires unless your trails are all hard packed dirt. They suck on loose stuff and easily pinch flat at low pressures. They are hardcore BMX racing tires.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you're looking for a fast trail tire get the Kenda Small Block 8..great tire for all around riding in my opinion


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> If you're looking for a fast trail tire get the Kenda Small Block 8..great tire for all around riding in my opinion


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a little late to the topic but Ive been riding micros for just shy of a year now and I love them for what they were intended for; street and park.
Oh man do they crush it on the street and in the park. The traction is unbelievable, they are super fast if aired up high (which is the way they were meant to be), and look pretty snazzy. 
They grip everything that's hard almost to well. Ive taken spills when I anticipate my tire to slide on a quarter and over compensate for the slide that never happens and end up throwing my weight in the wrong direction.
They are pretty lousy on trails and tend to make you feel like you're sliding around.

I bought the tire for the street and park and thats where I use them so I would rate them a *9/10* for that application.

That all being said I think my next set of tires will be the Kenda Kiniptions because I have heard such high remarks for it.


----------



## jimmydean012 (Mar 31, 2007)

The micro knobbies are a killer tire, super fast and plenty of grip. I had problems wearing them out quickly though, and they would lose enough bite for me pretty quickly. Check out the Continental Race Kings, in a 26" they make a 1.8 and 2.2, they have little diamonds all over them and very sticky rubber. You can usually find them on a deal, and these tires have been amazing. Lightweight, excellent grip, excellent wear, pluses for me in just about every area.


----------

